

Bind 10 is now a community project named bundy - ibotty
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/isc-concludes-bind-10-development-with-release-12-1900868.htm

======
ibotty
so, what does that mean? is isc going to develop it further, or not? i cannot
really see through the marketing speak.

will it supersede bind9 or not?

